# Just built a cool database- help me fill it. -- Resource for DIY.



## brianpowers27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just built a cool database- help me fill it. -- Resource for DIY.

Tired of asking/answering the same questions over and over again? You know there is a link out there somewhere but you just can't find it?

This database is useful because it offers the ability to sort on several criteria. 

Browse to the page and then click on the submit a resource button. I will periodically review the links and then post them to the database.
http://sites.google.com/site/brianpowers27speakers/diy-resources/links-to-diy-faq-resources

I am hoping that people will post specific threads that address specific topics. If you find a good thread, let me know.

So far I have about 150 categorized entries on topics ranging from soundstage/imaging to veneering.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

When clicking on your link, it gives me the error "site not found". This is because your link was a truncated link copy/pasted in with the brianp...y-faq.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've submitted the DIY Subwoofer Database and REW.


----------



## brianpowers27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fixed it.


----------

